
Show HN: What are you focused on right now? - gregalbritton
http://nownownow.com
======
prahladyeri
For anyone who is interested in Linux development, I decided to build this GUI
app with `Python gobject` that fetches process-wise bandwidth consumed for
each period (such as firefox 10GB, ssh 1GB, etc.) as they show in android. I
know nethogs exists for this, but it doesn't save historical data, nor does it
have a GUI.

So, I went about building this app with the standard way: of reading into
`/proc/net/dev` for overall bandwidth and `/proc/<pid>/net/dev` for process-
wise bandwidth.

It was a nasty little surprise for me when I came to know that
`/proc/<pid>/net/dev` actually doesn't give me process wise bandwidth, it does
the same as the overall `/proc/net/dev` :-(.

As a result, my
[project]([https://github.com/prahladyeri/netpatrol](https://github.com/prahladyeri/netpatrol))
is stuck in limbo until I figure out how `nethogs` gets the process-wise
bandwidth by going through its overwhelming source-code. I presently don't
have the time to do that, but one day, I'll get it!! If anyone can help me
with this, they are most welcome!

